# Alt Left



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Interesting article with examples of anti-semitism among the Alt Left: http://time.com/4593753/bernie-sanders-alt-left/

This shouldn't be too surprising, the racist foundations go deep on the left as well as the right:

- Mussolini started as a socialist;
- NSDAP started as a socialist party;
- Every single socialist country, starting with USSR, was institutionally racist and antisemitic;

Closer to home, there are very strong antisemitic undercurrents in the NDP blogsphere with the likes of Robert McClelland – NDP blogger who writes “**** the Jews” on his web site, and defends the use of the word “******.” The Liberals famously killed Bob Rae's leadership ambitions because his wife was Jewish. 

The Alt Right's shift into mainstream right is relatively new (which does not make it any more pleasant). The Alt Left has been among mainstream on the left for a very long time and isn't going anywhere now that it has aligned itself with the islamists.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

The Alt left is far more dangerous then the so called Alt right. The extremists on the right are easy to spot and easy to condemn. The left is far more hidden and have the media on their side. They also can spew the hate and are not questioned for it like those on the right are.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What we need in Canada are more resources for the police to enforce the already existing hate laws.

When people don't feel protected by anonymity and are subject to public shaming, they won't be so eager to broadcast their vitriol.

The police have the tools but lack the manpower.

There isn't much that Canadians can do about hate speech emanating from the US.

In an archaic notion of preserving democracy, they believe they must be allowed to say anything they want without consequences.

Not so in Canada...........thank goodness.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

That is true. The supposed anonymity on the internet has emboldened some really vile people.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

mordko said:


> The Alt Left has been among mainstream on the left for a very long time and isn't going anywhere now that it has aligned itself with the islamists.


The unholy alliance goes much deeper and extending to many groups, which have created a climate of total hatred and intolerance. The slow death of liberalism is totally unsurprising as a result. Here's another article on the subject - Regressive Left puts bigotry and militant Islam on a pedestal. http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...l/news-story/c42df8a48a1e2da5f33311f4a3303919


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Can't get the link SMK it asks for a subscription. Anyway as long as your on the left you can be as bigoted or racist as you wish. If the alt left wishes to target Jews as Mordko points out and can make a good enough argument then many will buy it. So far the left has bought anything and everything as long as it is delivered by someone on the left.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

^ You can get it by googling the title of the article - Regressive Left puts bigotry and militant Islam on a pedestal. It's a long article so i don't want to cut & paste it.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

The alliance goes back a while. KGB nurtured islamists way back: https://www.amazon.com/Disinformation-Undermining-Attacking-Promoting-Terrorism/dp/1936488604


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think we can agree that extremists on any end of the spectrum, or any religion for that matter, are dangerous.

From what I see of the US right now, the domestic extremists (the radicals) are on the right end of the spectrum. And they're a potent threat because of the momentum they picked up during the last election.

Extreme left may be a real threat in other countries, but is a non issue in the US and Canada.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I am thinking with the incoming DNC chairman there could be a bit of a threat. Like he used to be a senior member of the Nation of Islam, which is an openly islamonazi organization and has been caught spreading traditional antisemitic conspiracy theories about Jew power only a couple of years ago. 

Then again, to you it would be just fine. He certainly has the right heritage. Everything depends on perspective.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Not to mention that the original post talks about vile Antisemitic abuse from the left, which is clearly ok as long as the target isn't Muslim.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

mordko said:


> I am thinking with the incoming DNC chairman there could be a bit of a threat. Like he used to be a senior member of the Nation of Islam, which is an openly islamonazi organization and has been caught spreading traditional antisemitic conspiracy theories about Jew power only a couple of years ago.
> 
> Then again, to you it would be just fine. He certainly has the right heritage. Everything depends on perspective.


I don't know anything about this chairman. I'm opposed to all religious/government linkages -- they're all bad news. I don't want a government that has a Christian agenda, nor an Islamic agenda.

I want separation of religion and government.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Muslims like to have government and religion together.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

That's a pretty broad generalization. Some Muslims do, some don't. About 40 million muslims in Turkey do not want a religious government, and that's just one example. Other Muslims have fled countries with crazy religious governments.

Some Christians want to have government and religion together, too. This is why Republicans have pandered to the Christian evangelicals going back to the Reagan era. In the USA, there are deep links between religion and government, and many people say things like "America is a Christian nation"


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

The principle of the separation of religion and the state is much more firmly established in the West than in Islam.Turkey was a secular state but under Erdogan religion has made a return. 

Iran is called the Islamic State of Iran. It is a theocracy established by a revolution in 1978. 

The Muslim Brotherhood ,which won the election in Egypt and was then overthrown, seeks to impose sharia law on the state and rejects Western culture and values.



> The Muslim Brotherhood was founded in 1928 by Hassan al-Banna, along with six workers of the Suez Canal Company.* Al-Banna was a schoolteacher, to promote implementing traditional, religious, Islamic sharia law into government and a social regression based on an Islamic ethos of altruism and civic duty, in opposition to what he saw as political and social injustice and to British imperial rule.'* The organisation initially focused on educational and charitable work, but quickly grew to become a major political force as well, by championing the cause of disenfranchised classes, playing a prominent role in the Egyptian nationalist movement, and promoting a conception of Islam that attempted to restore broken links between tradition and modernity.[10]


And of course Al Qaeda, ISIS and the Taliban all want governments based on Sharia law.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Valley Park Middle school Toronto public school has segregation the Moslem faith girls are low life must be @ back of class girls on their period are filthy & are not allowed to participate. ( article from 2011 not sure if still the case a lot of people not happy about it)

Have to respect the Moslim religion & not treat everyone equal regardless of human rights.

Was watching a you tube video in Europe the Moslem s are really pushing for Segregation in the universities as they thought they were being discriminated against & none moslims are worthless & should not have any say in the matter. I googled to see if the universities had caved & was surprised to see Toronto caved to the demands.

This is crazy something like 1.6 billion Moslems in the world with something like 90% of them think any Moslem that decides not to be Moslem any more should be killed. Apparently it is also taught in their religion to lie & deceive to latter promote their religion i.e., move into a country pretending to be piece full then take it over.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

lonewolf :) said:


> Valley Park Middle school Toronto public school has segregation the Moslem faith girls are low life must be @ back of class girls on their period are filthy & are not allowed to participate. ( article from 2011 not sure if still the case a lot of people not happy about it)
> 
> Have to respect the Moslim religion & not treat everyone equal regardless of human rights.
> 
> ...


We already have a mild form of Sharia law in Canada-a friend of mine works for the Federal guv-in their office two Muslim employees (male) refused to work for a female supervisor they were assigned to-instead of being disciplined they were catered to and assigned to a male supervisor. Gradually Canada is changing over to a third world caste system with different treatment for every citizen depending on their particular caste.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Nelly did the union have to back the Muslims ? Union should never back anyone that refuses to work unless refusal to work is for safety reasons. Then has to be looked into further for better understanding if work is dangerous. Other wise refusal to work your fired as Trump would say.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

lonewolf :) said:


> Nelly did the union have to back the Muslims ? Union should never back anyone that refuses to work unless refusal to work is for safety reasons. Then has to be looked into further for better understanding if work is dangerous. Other wise refusal to work your fired as Trump would say.


I was told the union was not even involved-management has been instructed to accommodate Muslim employees in these situations.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-e...ceptionalism-burkini-20160909-snap-story.html

A Muslim intellectual discusses important difference between Islam and Western society.



> but that doesn’t mean Islam is like other monotheistic faiths. It isn’t, in part because it doesn’t lend itself as easily to modern liberalism. The more I’ve studied my own religion — its theology, history and culture — the more I’ve come to appreciate how complicated it is and how much more complicated it must be for people who are coming at it from scratch.
> 
> Contrary to what many think, there is no Christian equivalent to Koranic “inerrancy,” even among far-right evangelicals. Muslims believe the Koran is not only God’s word, but God’s actual speech — in other words, every single letter and word in the Koran comes directly from God. This seemingly semantic difference has profound implications. If the Koran is God’s speech, and God is unchanging and perfect, then so is his speech. To question the divine origin of the Koran, then, is to question God himself, *and God is not easily put in a box, well away from the public sphere. *
> 
> ...


To compare Muslim immigration to Italian immigration may very well be inaccurate. Muslims may not want to assimilate to 
the same extent.
Mohammed was both a religious figure and a political leader. He was also a military leader who led his army to victory over
the non-believers. This may be the model that many Muslims adhere to.


Jesus said --Render unto Caesar that which is Caesar's, and unto God that which is God's.

This tradition is not as strong in Islam.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

For 1500 years European countries were formally Cristian and every state system was closely interwoven with religion. From inquisition to papal authority, from murderous crusades to state sanctioned homophobia, from persecution of atheists to taxation, religion was a key component of every state. To this day our own head of state is at the same time the head of Church of England and Ontario taxpayers are funding Catholic schools.

This tradition is very strong in Christianity too. Traditions can and do change. The issue is that right now political Islam is on the ascend across Muslim countries and it is gaining popularity among western Muslims.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is a nice example of the rapidly growing Islamism problem in the he west. They now have a party promoting islamonazi tropes. https://www.yahoo.com/news/dutch-party-reported-anti-semitic-161709557.html 

It's not just the terrorism, political Islamist threats are at least as important. Note how they are defending themselves - by claiming anti immigrant persecution to play to the far left narrative.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mordko said:


> To this day our own head of state is at the same time the head of Church of England



?? this is not true in canada?


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

Nietzsche said 'God is dead' and he got away with it. If he was a Muslim,he would be dead.

Bertrand Russell wrote 'Why I am not a Christian' . He didn't write 'Why I am not a Muslim.

The Enlightenment happened in the West, not in the Middle East.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_Enlightenment



> The Enlightenment (also known as the Age of Enlightenment;[1] in French: le Siècle des Lumières, lit. 'the Century of Lights'; and in German: Aufklärung, 'Enlightenment')[2] was an intellectual movement which dominated the world of ideas in Europe in the 18th century. The Enlightenment included a range of ideas centered on reason as the primary source of authority and legitimacy, and came to advance ideals such as liberty, progress, tolerance, fraternity, constitutional government, and separation of church and state.


Is there a Muslim Richard Dawkins in Cairo?

The ad on the side of London buses read "THERE'S PROBABLY NO GOD. NOW STOP WORRYING AND ENJOY YOUR LIFE." 

That wouldn't be well-received in Tehran.

in France the separation of church and state is called Laïcité. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laïcité



> French secularity (French: laïcité, [la.isite]) is the absence of religious involvement in government affairs, especially the prohibition of religious influence in the determination of state policies; it is also the absence of government involvement in religious affairs, especially the prohibition of government influence in the determination of religion.[1][2] Dictionaries ordinarily translate laïcité as "secularity" or "secularism" (the latter being the political system),[3] although it is sometimes rendered in English as laicity or laicism by its opponents.[citation needed] While the term was first used with this meaning in 1871 in the dispute over the removal of religious teachers and instruction from elementary schools, the word laïcité dates to 1842.[4]
> In its strict and official acceptance, it is the principle of separation of church (or religion) and state.


Galileo won the argument.
The Church lost.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> ?? this is not true in canada?


Eh... isn't it kind of basic knowledge that school kids should be aware of? The Queen is our head of state. She is the Supreme Governor of the Church of England.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

wraphter said:


> Nietzsche said 'God is dead' and he got away with it. If he was a Muslim,he would be dead.
> 
> Bertrand Russell wrote 'Why I am not a Christian' . He didn't write 'Why I am not a Muslim.
> 
> ...



There is Tareq Fatah, who is aMuslim who openly supports secularism. There is Hirsi Ali, who is wonderful, a former Muslim fighting for reformation of Islam. I have secularist pals in Egypt and UAE, albeit they are considering emigration. 

There certainly are great people in Muslim countries but the overall trend and the majorities support Islamist totalitarian systems.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mordko said:


> Eh... isn't it kind of basic knowledge that school kids should be aware of? The Queen is our head of state. She is the Supreme Governor of the Church of England.



please show me a canadian school kid who's even heard of any of the dozens of titles belonging to the members of the royal family. The british monarch is also supposed to be commander-in-chief of the canadian armed forces, lol. Also colonel in chief of a long list of canadian regiments, many of which have never seen her in living memory. 

in truth nobody in canada gives a fig about the monarch's anachronistic church affiliation back on the auld sod. The canadian governor general stands in as the vice regal commonwealth representative but i've never heard of GG David Johnston - or any of his predecessors - officiating over any formal public religious duties.

.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Of course it's anachronistic. Monarchy and religion are both anachronistic. That does not change the fact that our head of state is also the Head of Church of England or that 2x2 = 4 - whether you know about it or not.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mordko said:


> Of course it's anachronistic. Monarchy and religion are both anachronistic. That does not change the fact that our head of state is also the Head of Church of England or that 2x2 = 4



lol only a mordko would waste his time rabbitting on about Sa Majesté Elizabeth Deux, par la grâce de Dieu Reine du Royaume-Uni, du Canada et de ses autres royaumes et territoires, Chef du Commonwealth, Défenseur de la Foi.

but you should try to stop with the insults, mordko. They are not helping you win friends & influence people towards the causes you keep trying to promote on here.

.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I do not promote anything, nor do I care for friends outside real life. And what you call "insults" is merely stating basic facts.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

mordko said:


> Here is a nice example of the rapidly growing Islamism problem in the he west. They now have a party promoting islamonazi tropes. https://www.yahoo.com/news/dutch-party-reported-anti-semitic-161709557.html
> 
> It's not just the terrorism, political Islamist threats are at least as important. Note how they are defending themselves - by claiming anti immigrant persecution to play to the far left narrative.


Can you imagine the outcry from the PC crowd if non-Muslim males in the federal government could simply refuse to work for female supervisors? It would be deafening and rightly so-but when it is Muslims the PC sheep go right along with it.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is another example. They are campaigning to banish men out of gyms at certain times. Spearheaded by the Muslim association, curtesy of the medieval gender separation movement. 

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local...-women-only-gym-hour-gains-support-opposition


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

mordko said:


> Here is another example. They are campaigning to banish men out of gyms at certain times. Spearheaded by the Muslim association, curtesy of the medieval gender separation movement.
> 
> http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local...-women-only-gym-hour-gains-support-opposition


Sounds very fair and progressive-women need to wear the Hijab when there are men around and pumping iron in a Burka can be stifling.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> ?? this is not true in canada?


I agree with you Humble. As a person who was once quite involved with the Anglican community (the Church of England), I can tell you that it is far more complex than many believe. Neither the Queen nor the Archbishop of Canterbury are the highest authority. In any diocese (except Canterbury) the the local Bishop is the highest officiant. Local diocese and national communities do not require Royal Assent. 

Interesting tidbit: the title "Defender of the Faith" was first bestowed on Henry VIII by Pope Leo X. In modern times, the Queen's role is not to defend Anglicanism to the exclusion of other religions. She has a duty to protect the free practice of faith, including non-Christian faiths such as Islam and Judaism. That duty is understood to extend to participants in the Anglican community as a moral and religious imperative.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

olivaw said:


> I agree with you Humble. As a person who was once quite involved with the Anglican community (the Church of England), I can tell you that it is far more complex than many believe. Neither the Queen nor the Archbishop of Canterbury are the highest authority. In any diocese (except Canterbury) the the local Bishop is the highest officiant. Local diocese and national communities do not require Royal Assent.
> 
> Interesting tidbit: the title "Defender of the Faith" was first bestowed on Henry VIII by Pope Leo X. In modern times, the Queen's role is not to defend Anglicanism to the exclusion of other religions. She has a duty to protect the free practice of faith, including non-Christian faiths such as Islam and Judaism. That duty is understood to extend to participants in the Anglican community as a moral and religious imperative.


Yeah those troublesome Anglicans are causing lots of trouble as Fed guv employees-always demanding special Anglican rights-now they want their own Anglican taxpayer funded gyms.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

olivaw said:


> I agree with you Humble. As a person who was once quite involved with the Anglican community (the Church of England), I can tell you that it is far more complex than many believe. Neither the Queen nor the Archbishop of Canterbury are the highest authority. In any diocese (except Canterbury) the the local Bishop is the highest officiant. Local diocese and national communities do not require Royal Assent.
> 
> Interesting tidbit: the title "Defender of the Faith" was first bestowed on Henry VIII by Pope Leo X. In modern times, the Queen's role is not to defend Anglicanism to the exclusion of other religions. She has a duty to protect the free practice of faith, including non-Christian faiths such as Islam and Judaism. That duty is understood to extend to participants in the Anglican community as a moral and religious imperative.


That's a lot of words and bs. Under the current law the Queen is the head of CofE and is obliged to promote Anglicanism. There isn't one word about promotion of other religions or atheism. Nor does she carry a formal title in any other religion. Indeed she regularly pops up to say how great CofE is while keeping shtum about atheism or anything else. 

As such it is blatantly obvious that there is no seperation between the state and religion.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

mordko said:


> That's a lot of words and bs. Under the current law the Queen is the head of CofE and is obliged to promote Anglicanism. There isn't one word about promotion of other religions or atheism. Nor does she carry a formal title in any other religion. Indeed she regularly pops up to say how great CofE is while keeping shtum about atheism or anything else.
> 
> As such it is blatantly obvious that there is no seperation between the state and religion.


What is blatantly obvious is your lack of understanding of the Anglican community,or the Queens role in it. 

Stop by an Anglican Church and talk to the Rector. He'll be happy to clear up your misconceptions. I'm sure he won't chuckle at your opinions, at least not to your face.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Nelley said:


> Yeah those troublesome Anglicans are causing lots of trouble as Fed guv employees-always demanding special Anglican rights-now they want their own Anglican taxpayer funded gyms.


Want trouble? Announce to a traditional (high) Anglican Church that you want to switch from the Book of Common Prayer (BCP) to the Book of Alternative Services (BAS). Those elderly ladies will give you all the trouble you can handle.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

olivaw said:


> What is blatantly obvious is your lack of understanding of the Anglican community,or the Queens role in it.
> 
> Stop by an Anglican Church and talk to the Rector. He'll be happy to clear up your misconceptions. I'm sure he won't chuckle at your opinions, at least not to your face.


I don't have any special interest in the Anglican community. There are a lot of rectors with a lot of opinions. 

I do have an interest in separation of state and religion and therefore understand the issue. Clearly the problem is nothing like in Muslim states, were apostates get murdered or imprisoned. And yet the law is very clear, the Queen is head of state AND head of CofE. That is not a misconception but a statement of fact. You are entitled to your opinions but not to making up your own facts. Here are more facts:

- the Queen was anointed by the Archbishop of Canterbury.
- she took an oath to maintain CofE and preserve worship.
- she appoints bishops.
- she addresses the General Synod every 5 years.
- she also has a formal relationship with the Church of Scotland. 
- by law the Queen is required to promote Anglicanism (which she does regularly) and "join in communion with CofE". 
- she occasionally socializes with representatives of other faith but has no formal role in any other faith.

CofE itself explains her constitutional role very clearly, which saves me a trip to your non CofE rector. https://www.churchofengland.org/about-us/structure



Hypothetically speaking, if the Queen were not the head of CofE, but "a defender of all religions", it wouldn't be proper separation of state and the church either. What about atheism?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Can I make a New Years wish for _more_ separation of religion & state, worldwide?

Sigh, a man can dream.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Can I make a New Years wish for _more_ separation of religion & state, worldwide?
> 
> Sigh, a man can dream.


What a joke-you are the biggest supporter of Muslim immigration into Canada we have here.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Can I make a New Years wish for _more_ separation of religion & state, worldwide?
> 
> Sigh, a man can dream.


How come you can't accept the fact that there is more separation of religion and the secular world and more freedom of religion in the nominally Christian West than in the Islamic world? You are trying to promote equivalence i.e. everyone is equally guilty, and it so obviously is not the case. 

There is so much more religious freedom in the West . We are free to criticize religion, profess atheism or follow some new religion.
The West went through the Enlightenment. Islam didn't.

Theo van Gogh was murdered by a Muslim fanatic in Holland for making a movie disparaging Islam.

Voltaire said "Ecrasez l’Infame" Crush the Infamy, referring to the Catholic Church.

If he said it in the Muslim word he would be crushed.

By saying all parties are equally intolerant you are enabling radical Islam.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^ that is quite impressive. Didn't know CMF comments had all this potency.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

mordko said:


> I don't have any special interest in the Anglican community. There are a lot of rectors with a lot of opinions.
> 
> I do have an interest in separation of state and religion and therefore understand the issue.


Unfortunately, your understanding of the issue is wanting. You have created a pained intertwining of tradition, governance and doctrine. You appear to lack an appreciate of the symbolism and tradition of religious institutions. 

For example: the Rector is the head Priest in a parish. They don't rely on "opinions", they rely on doctrine and history. The term "non-CofE rector" that you use is meaningless. The Church of England is the Anglican church in England. An Anglican Priest is recognized by the international Anglican community, including the Church of England as a minister who has been ordained through successive lineage. I was born in the UK and baptized Church of England. In Canada, I am an Anglican. In the US I would be a member of the Episcopalian church. They are the same international community and communion. 

To Humble's point, we enjoy the separation of Church and State in Canada through practice and in law. The freedom to practice one's own religion is a charter right. The English enjoy freedom of religion through three layers of constitutional law. 

Canada has no official religion. The Church of England exists in England but it does not violate separation of church and state in any practical sense. The monarch is required to be a member of the Church of England but her authority in the Church is symbolic. She's not clergy so she cannot comment on matters of doctrine. Parliament is supreme so her state authority is largely symbolic.

I can simply chuckle at Mordko's lack of understanding of the Anglican community. There are no repercussions. 

Muslim lack that luxury. There may be very real repercussions for them if the majority were to adopt the fantastical caricature of Islam that Mordko paints on this forum.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I really don't care about your rectors one way or another. I do know that various Anglican churches and priests follow different doctrines across the world, that there is a big fuss about gay marriage and that my local Anglican Church had a huge fight for the building because of gays. They are following different doctrines and leaders. 

None of it changes the basic fact that the Queen is the head of CofE, as is stated in law and on CofE website. As is the letter of the law, the Queen promotes Anglicanism. I am not sure what you are trying to say, but this is like denying that 2x2 = 4. Given that the Queen also happens to be our head of state and that she has a formal legal role in religion, we don't have full separation either. 

Moreover, in Ontario the taxpayer is obliged to fund Catholic schools. This is another, separate example, illustrating that we don't have full separation.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

When we were in England we deliberately looked for non denominational schools. It was impossible to find one. so every morning kids were tought to lie by praying to something they didn't believe in. That wasn't a CofE school, but an ordinary state school. You could specifically request for your kid to be excluded from what everyone else was doing, but that's hard on a five year old. 

Canada is better, we are not forced to pray but we are still forced to pay for religious schools in Ontario.

And this is one of many examples illustrating how our head of state promotes religion, a specific denomination at that

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Church-England-misunderstood-appreciated.html


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^What I am trying to say is that you don't have a clue what you are talking about. You google a few articles and observe one or two things from outside. Now you believe that you have grasped my own religion. I'm not going to further suffer your arrogant misstatements beyond telling you that you are totally full of sh-t. 

It's exactly what you do with Islam. You have no idea what you are talking about but you claim to present "fact". 

And then you link the Daily Mail. 

Over and out.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

One last time... I don't care about your religion, whether it's your personal beliefs or your rectors. You certainly know more about your beliefs, no argument there. You are clearly ignorant about laws, which is what I am talking about. 

I do care about facts and separation of church and state. And our head of state is also the head of CofE. And I am talking about constitutional facts as opposed to newspapers or your imagination.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

And the Daily Mail correctly transmitted Quinees words. You can jump aup and down, but the Queen regularly engages in CofE propaganda, as is her legal obligation.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

More primary sources and academic links confirming her role with CofE, which one would expect school kids to know about:

https://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~rwest/lin...ented/wp/m/Monarchy_of_the_United_Kingdom.htm
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-of-England-may-no-longer-be-appropriate.html
http://www.monarchist.org.uk/the-queen-and-religion.html
https://www.churchofengland.org/about-us/structure.aspx


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Nelley said:


> What a joke-you are the biggest supporter of Muslim immigration into Canada we have here.


This shows how warped your thinking is. This is not what my arguments have been.

My argument was that Muslim immigrants to Canada/US have not been demonstrated to be a significant threat, nor have immigrants overall been shown to be a significant threat. The other part of my argument has been that internal domestic sources, namely white radicals, pose a threat too. Therefore it isn't right to single out immigrants as a threat.

From that, somehow you get that I want more Muslim immigration.

You guys are nuts, and you're on an anti Muslim crusade or something.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Islamism is slowly making its way into Canada. Survivors are not all that happy: http://en.cijnews.com/?p=71825


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

The Dutch need to be trained in multiculturalism. A proper cop response when meeting bearded people whose culture involves carrying Kalashnikovs: hey fella! Why only two charged magazines? Why such little bombs? Here, have another pair. It's on me!

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4890747,00.html


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

james4beach said:


> This shows how warped your thinking is. This is not what my arguments have been.
> 
> My argument was that Muslim immigrants to Canada/US have not been demonstrated to be a significant threat, nor have immigrants overall been shown to be a significant threat. The other part of my argument has been that internal domestic sources, namely white radicals, pose a threat too. Therefore it isn't right to single out immigrants as a threat.
> 
> ...


The Muslim population of Canada is quite small and already causing lots of problems and demanding special treatment in the workplace and in the educational system. Countries such as France, Sweden and Belgium are already experiencing serious societal decay resulting from an increased Muslim population. Newsflash Bubblehead: many Canadians died to protect our freedoms and our civilized way of life and our society doesn't belong to idiots like yourself who want to piss all over it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Nelley, you're delusional. Muslim immigrants to Canada have not caused any significant problems. The amount of crime/terrorism they have engaged in does not exceed the crime/terrorism conducted by European-heredity Canadians.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

According to a study by Peter Bergen, post 9/11 in the US 94 murders have been committed by Islamist terrorists and 55 have been committed 
by non-Muslim terrorists. Muslims are 1% of the population, so Muslims commit terrorist murders at a rate 169 times higher than non-Muslims.

http://www.newamerica.org/in-depth/...nited-states-today/#americas-layered-defenses

Terrorism is designed to make people afraid, and it has that effect.The uncertainty of the attack creates a great deal of anxiety 
in the native population.People do not want to live in fear. The way to lessen the fear is to reduce its source,the amount of Muslim immigration. In addition the motivation for *********** agitation and attacks is the dislike of the Muslims. So if one would
reduce Muslim immigration one would reduce the *********** problem as well. 

Then there are the political consequences . This immigration problem provides fertile ground for right wing demagogues to flourish
as we see in France and the US.

Now we have in addition to the war on drugs, the war on terror ,with its enormous expense, huge bureaucracy , constant drama ,and decrease in liberties for the general population.

Think of the billions that could be saved by the simple expedient of border control.

If you want the country to lose its identity, keep flooding it with foreigners.

If you want the populace to live in fear, you're on the right track.

If you want the violent right to emerge, keep those immigrants who reject our values, coming.

.................

People have an appetite for suspense and drama.We are blood thirsty. We just don't want to admit it.

We love the police procedurals, the search for the killer, the terrible villain. Now we have new a drama 
to entertain us, the search for the terrorists.

Maybe our mundane lives are too dull and we need some serious problems to amuse us.

By deliberately creating a problem,the government increases its power over the cowered populace.
We turn to Big Brother to save us. 


First the government creates the problem,then it solves it ,and the intimidated people say thank you.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

In Canada since I have arrived we've had:

Toronto 18
Niagara Falls Railway Bridge
Parliament Hill attack
Firebombing of a Jewish school in Montreal
A convert shooting two Canadian soldiers in 2014
Aaron Diver
Two converts plotting terrorist attacks but let off to carry on because of "trapping"

Canadian Muslims were also involved in terrorism in the US, in Algeria, Iraq and elsewhere. That's not all, there were a bunch of other lone wolf attacks by individuals screaming Allahu Akhbar.

During the same period since 2004 I recall one attack in Quebec, a couple of sabotage attacks by environmentalists and one either left or islamistson Maxim Bernie. 

Claiming that Muslims have engaged in the same number of terrorist attacks as others is the typical left wing bullshit, which pushes people to alt right.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

In new dog's award thread a poster talked about "Harper's abuse of Muslims." 

Muslim population in Canada has nearly doubled since the 2% in 2001.
Under Harper, 300,000 Muslims immigrated to Canada.
Under Harper's stricter immigration rules, illegal immigration decreased.
And deportations increased, so abusing Canadians and Canadian passports became more difficult.
Harper's niqab ban during citizenship ceremonies was supported by most Canadians though rejected by the Federal court, even when other countries, including Muslim ones, have adopted such a law and others are proposing it.

Harper called Islamicism not climate change biggest threat and many Muslims, former Muslims and non-Muslims agree. http://observer.com/2016/04/why-ayaan-hirsi-alis-criticism-of-islam-angers-western-liberals/


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Immigrants from N Africa address an important gap. There wasn't quite enough antisemitism in the west, so it gets replenished with the new blood from countries with rampant judeophobia. http://m.jpost.com/Diaspora/Dutch-rapper-Jews-like-money-song-is-a-compliment-477596

More and more often we get Antisemitic songs and other art http://m.jpost.com/Diaspora/Dutch-rapper-Jews-like-money-song-is-a-compliment-477596

To the Alt-left, spreading Antisemitic stereotypes is "a compliment".


----------

